# Current banking recommendations?



## Artist72 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cascais/Estoril area? I’ve seen a lot of older banking related posts but nothing very current. Thank you in advance for your insights.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Ignoring the Banco Espirito Santo.

Portugal and Banks are on a personal level. Different branches of the same bank are often different as, if you go in there in person, the response to any request depends on whom you speak to so best to go into the local branches and find the one you like dealing with, If you are a 99% internet bank user the local branch is then not relevant so any major bank ( ie Millenium BCP) will give you current account, bill paying, statements etc online and an ATM card for bill paying, cash, fishing licence.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The Millennium subsidiary, Activo, is an Internet and telephone bank and, in the main, is free to operate. The only charge I have come across was paying in a cheque from another Euro currency country (Ireland), when I had to pay €13. Credit and debit cards are free, as is paying money in or withdrawing. Your nearest branch is at Cascais Shopping.


----------

